# Uber & Splend take Tax/GST instead of ATO



## Beepbeep41 (Apr 25, 2017)

Whens the government/ATO gonna wake up?

Ubers %27.5 cut is the ATO’s cut, Uber simply takes it instead.

Renting car from Splend collects all GST instead of ATO...

Uber and Splend are simply just taking all the ATO’s money!!

The ATO would be much better off lowering Ubers cut to %15 so they would be able to get some tax from drivers. The ATO would also be better off encouraging drivers to drive their own car so they get some GST instead of Splend taking it all in GST credits...


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

Lol ... where to begin with that ...

The ATO expects money from anyone who provides a service and is registered for GST. They believe that drivers provide the service, therefore the GST liability falls upon drivers' shoulders. Despite people's misunderstanding of the GST, it isn't something you collect, it is something you owe.


----------



## DA08 (Mar 18, 2017)

Beepbeep41 said:


> Lol.
> 
> So... the $300 per week you spend on a rental car from Splend is $30 GST credit so basically that is $360 less each Quarter yo spent on GST. Basically, instead of The ATO collecting the GST your now giving it to Splend.
> 
> ...


Dude stop copy and paste same responses on multiple threads Loooolllll


----------



## RoboRider (Aug 26, 2018)

Beepbeep41 said:


> Whens the government/ATO gonna wake up?
> 
> Ubers %27.5 cut is the ATO's cut, Uber simply takes it instead.
> 
> ...


Beepbeep41 I'm not sure how much you understand the GST system but the GST on payments a driver makes to Uber or Splen still have to make it to the ATO eventually. Uber and Splend can offset some of their GST with GST on expenses they have incurred but the balance has to be remitted and their suppliers have to pay the GST they received and so on down the line until you get to the start of the GST food chain.

It's not within the ATO's power to lower the Uber cut and even if they did there is no guarantee there would any net benefit overall because they would potentially get less tax from Uber that offsets the extra tax from the drivers (probably not though since I am sure Uber is doing the multinational tax-shifting trickery that they all do)


----------



## Thing (Oct 7, 2016)

DA08 said:


> Dude stop copy and paste same responses on multiple threads Loooolllll


A lot of the garbage Beep writes is simply for 'Attention' as he has previously claimed when challanged about the rubbish he posts .. He double posts a lot of his garbage simply for his pathetic own self gratification at seeing how many views (or attention) he gets


----------



## Uber Expert (Oct 31, 2018)

Beepbeep41 said:


> Whens the government/ATO gonna wake up?
> 
> Ubers %27.5 cut is the ATO's cut, Uber simply takes it instead.
> 
> ...


Please, speak to a tax professional.

You provide the service of the ride to the rider. As YOU and providing a service, you are required to pay GST to the Government. YOU provide the entire ride so are responsible for the entire GST amount on the ride.

Uber provides the service of an App where drivers and riders can connect for a ride. You pay Uber for every time they help you match for trip. As ever trip is a different amount they charge you a percentage. Because they are providing a service they are required to charge GST and give it to the Government. This is why the commissions went from 20% and 25% t0 22% (20% + 10%gst = 22%) and 27.5% (25% + 10%gst = 27.5%).

You as a GST registered business are entitled to claim the GST paid for business expenses. One of these expenses is the Uber service fee. You would be able to claim the GST amount back from the service fee when paying the full GST from the ride.

As the government sees rideshare as a form of Taxi service, you are not able to claim the GST free threshold

Think of it this way. If you own a shop (earning enough to have to pay GST) and sold a drink for $5.50, that would be $5 plus 50c GST. You would be responsible for giving the GST to the government, not the supplier who sold you the drink. You would be able to claim back the GST he took from you to give the government.

Uber works in much the same way, the difference being you pay them after your customer pays you.


----------



## Beepbeep41 (Apr 25, 2017)

Uber Expert said:


> Please, speak to a tax professional.
> 
> You provide the service of the ride to the rider. As YOU and providing a service, you are required to pay GST to the Government. YOU provide the entire ride so are responsible for the entire GST amount on the ride.
> 
> ...


I've spoken to a tax professional thank you very much!

I pay my tax & gst. It's pretty much nothing because Ubers commission is so high. Renting pretty much rubs out GST also... as long as the governments happy for Uber to take income tax and Splend to take GST because that's what's happening


----------



## Uber Expert (Oct 31, 2018)

Uber doesn't take out income tax or gst for you. You need to keep money aside to pay both. Renting from Splend will mean you get deduction but it is only going to be for the GST on the $269 a week you pay for the car (so around $25 per week). 

If you write off the business related expense from your income that would me no income tax on around $14000 of your earnings for the year.

You still need to pay the remaining GST and income tax on all your earnings.

FYI. I wrote the training regarding GST for the Sydney Uber Office. Unfortunately the new management is more focused on positive interactions rather than resolving your issues. It was a big part of me leaving Uber


----------



## Beepbeep41 (Apr 25, 2017)

Uber Expert said:


> Uber doesn't take out income tax or gst for you. You need to keep money aside to pay both. Renting from Splend will mean you get deduction but it is only going to be for the GST on the $269 a week you pay for the car (so around $25 per week).
> 
> If you write off the business related expense from your income that would me no income tax on around $14000 of your earnings for the year.
> 
> ...


Open your eyes and read man!

Meeting your tax obligations is easy due to Ubers commission & expenses.

I'm glad "you wrote the book" but Uber and Splend are taking the ATO for a ride!


----------



## RoboRider (Aug 26, 2018)

Beepbeep41 you really don't get the whole GST thing do you ... Both Uber and Splend have to account for the GST they collect and remit any balance to the ATO so they aren't being taken for any sort of ride!


----------



## DA08 (Mar 18, 2017)

Beepbeep41 said:


> Open your eyes and read man!
> 
> Meeting your tax obligations is easy due to Ubers commission & expenses.
> 
> I'm glad "you wrote the book" but Uber and Splend are taking the ATO for a ride!


Loooolllll



RoboRider said:


> Beepbeep41 you really don't get the whole GST thing do you ... Both Uber and Splend have to account for the GST they collect and remit any balance to the ATO so they aren't being taken for any sort of ride!


Some people are stuck their idea no matter what you say to them


----------



## Beepbeep41 (Apr 25, 2017)

RoboRider said:


> Beepbeep41 you really don't get the whole GST thing do you ... Both Uber and Splend have to account for the GST they collect and remit any balance to the ATO so they aren't being taken for any sort of ride!


Uber and Splend both plant money in tax havens (Amsterdam etc...).

If the ATO lowered Uber commission & out Law car rental for rideshare they would collect a hell of a lot more. Drivers have no tax haven...

Without Uber Commission ATO would collect $5000 from me instead of $0

Without car rental ATO would collect maximum GST off me.

Uber would pay approximately $1000 in Tax compared to the $5000 the ATO could collect off me if commissions was lower.

Splend pays 1/10 the GST I will. Without car rental I'll pay $1000 per quarterly. The ATO would collect about $100 off Splen...

I'm currently in talks with a family member who works at the ATO. My family contact is going to change this wrong doing by Uber and Splen on this great nation!!


----------



## DA08 (Mar 18, 2017)

Beepbeep41 said:


> Uber and Splend both plant money in tax havens (Amsterdam etc...).
> 
> If the ATO lowered Uber commission & out Law car rental for rideshare they would collect a hell of a lot more. Drivers have no tax haven...
> 
> ...


The level of stupidity amazes me lol... First how the heck could ATO lower uber's commission take no one but Uber can do that. ATO cannot make a business charge more or less commission. What you been drinking lately full stop with the. Seriously dude. Your family contact can't do squat to change a rule he or she is not the law maker in this country. Clearly you have no idea not understanding of how GST tax works. People try to explain to you how he ways but clearly you're stuck on stupid and then warn barge on your idiotic ideas. Splend pays GST the exact amount ATO will be on the case if they don't pay it. And why the heck would you want to pay more tax and more GST? Seriously do you think what you're saying


----------



## Beepbeep41 (Apr 25, 2017)

DA08 said:


> The level of stupidity amazes me lol... First how the heck could ATO lower uber's commission take no one but Uber can do that. ATO cannot make a business charge more or less commission. What you been drinking lately full stop with the. Seriously dude. Your family contact can't do squat to change a rule he or she is not the law maker in this country. Clearly you have no idea not understanding of how GST tax works. People try to explain to you how he ways but clearly you're stuck on stupid and then warn barge on your idiotic ideas. Splend pays GST the exact amount ATO will be on the case if they don't pay it. And why the heck would you want to pay more tax and more GST? Seriously do you think what you're saying


Governments can & will regulate rideshare company commissions!

I'd rather keep my money onshore (in Australia with the ATO) you can send your money elsewhere if you want...


----------



## DA08 (Mar 18, 2017)

Beepbeep41 said:


> Governments can & will regulate rideshare company commissions!
> 
> I'd rather keep my money onshore (in Australia with the ATO) you can send your money elsewhere if you want...


 dude regulating an industry is different than setting up how much won't business wants to charge... If you are or I have a business and you want to charge your contractors 80% commission and they still want to work for you the government can't say no don't charger that much. Nobody want to drive for Uber or anyone else don't want to paint a commission don't drive. Government cannot say to a business how are they should charge their customers or contractors or how much they paid their contractors. As long as the grass rate per hour it's more than the minimum wage the government can't say anything


----------



## Beepbeep41 (Apr 25, 2017)

DA08 said:


> dude regulating an industry is different than setting up how much won't business wants to charge... If you are or I have a business and you want to charge your contractors 80% commission and they still want to work for you the government can't say no don't charger that much. Nobody want to drive for Uber or anyone else don't want to paint a commission don't drive. Government cannot say to a business how are they should charge their customers or contractors or how much they paid their contractors. As long as the grass rate per hour it's more than the minimum wage the government can't say anything


Transport industry can regulate commissions due to safety...


----------



## Uber Expert (Oct 31, 2018)

Transport industry can't regulate commissions as they are a business decision. Transportation industry can only regulate licensing and registration. 

Uber is a PTY LTD company within Australia so is required to pay the GST it collects to the ATO. The gst Uber collects is different and completely separate from the gst you collect from your rider and have to give to the ATO.

Yes you are entitled to tax credits on your business expenses such as the Uber fee and Splend fees, but they would never leave you with $0 owing to the government


----------



## Beepbeep41 (Apr 25, 2017)

Uber Expert said:


> Transport industry can't regulate commissions as they are a business decision. Transportation industry can only regulate licensing and registration.
> 
> Uber is a PTY LTD company within Australia so is required to pay the GST it collects to the ATO. The gst Uber collects is different and completely separate from the gst you collect from your rider and have to give to the ATO.
> 
> Yes you are entitled to tax credits on your business expenses such as the Uber fee and Splend fees, but they would never leave you with $0 owing to the government


If it means wheels are dropping of vehicles because of poor earnings they will


----------



## RoboRider (Aug 26, 2018)

Beepbeep41 said:


> If it means wheels are dropping of vehicles because of poor earnings they will


Nope it just means they will defect the vehicles and fine the drivers


----------



## DA08 (Mar 18, 2017)

RoboRider said:


> Nope it just means they will defect the vehicles and fine the drivers


Exactly... Beepbeep41 hasn't got a glue.. Lol



Beepbeep41 said:


> Transport industry can regulate commissions due to safety...


Loooolllll what safety?


----------



## Beepbeep41 (Apr 25, 2017)

The balls rolling with my government contacts


----------



## DA08 (Mar 18, 2017)

Beepbeep41 said:


> The balls rolling with my government contacts


Loooolllll hilarious ... The government CANNOT impose to a company how much to charge ... No matter what "government contacts" you have.... Thars why we live in a democratic country ... Uber pays above the min wage - gross thata all thay government can tell a company ..


----------



## Beepbeep41 (Apr 25, 2017)

Always good to have a sucker who keeps replying & putting my thread up top...


----------



## DA08 (Mar 18, 2017)

Beepbeep41 said:


> Always good to have a sucker who keeps replying & putting my thread up top...


Well you providing me with a good laugh for the morning so so I thought it's worth a reply.


----------



## Beepbeep41 (Apr 25, 2017)

Me too, lol. Takes up the time between pings


----------



## RoboRider (Aug 26, 2018)

DA08 said:


> Loooolllll hilarious ... The government CANNOT impose to a company how much to charge ... No matter what "government contacts" you have.... Thars why we live in a democratic country ... Uber pays above the min wage - gross thata all thay government can tell a company ..


Uber doesn't pay above minimum wage but it doesn't matter as we are all independent contractors


----------



## Diverazor (Jun 3, 2017)

BeepBeep41 , would you be able to PM me, would like to know a bit more about spend, i gather your using them?


----------



## DA08 (Mar 18, 2017)

Diverazor said:


> BeepBeep41 , would you be able to PM me, would like to know a bit more about spend, i gather your using them?


Loooolllll Neil Beepbeep41 doesn't know what he's talking about. His ideas about GST and tax are so far off it's hilarious... I rented from splend for over a year


----------



## Diverazor (Jun 3, 2017)

Do you drive full time with them? i own my current car but it's time is up at the end of this year , just wondering what i do for next year.
How do you find them? and the $319 per week for a outlander


----------



## DA08 (Mar 18, 2017)

Diverazor said:


> Do you drive full time with them? i own my current car but it's time is up at the end of this year , just wondering what i do for next year.
> How do you find them? and the $319 per week for a outlander


They're not bad depending on what you do the excess kilometres charge can make it expensive for you depending on how much you drive. If you're only drive on the thousand ks then you're fine. They're not bad in my opinion but have $1000 put aside in case of an accident. That's the exit fee if you're not at fault you will get back. You'll have to pay it and then they refund you if you're not at fault but I'd be away when I got hit by an idiot who apparently didn't see me it took me three months to get the thousand dollars back. It's not so much splend that takes that long but their insurance. Yes the Outlander it's 3:19 a week that's on the rent to own plan so three to four years you on the car. That's good if you want to do XL. If you only want to do uber X that you can get cheaper from them Kia Sportage or Hyundai Tucson pretty sure it's 269 a week for Tucson and Sportage...


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

Diverazor said:


> Do you drive full time with them? i own my current car but it's time is up at the end of this year , just wondering what i do for next year.
> How do you find them? and the $319 per week for a outlander


You'd be much better off renting a smaller car for ~$200 per week with unlimited kms.


----------



## DA08 (Mar 18, 2017)

UberDriverAU said:


> You'd be much better off renting a smaller car for ~$200 per week with unlimited kms.


 depending what you want if you want SUV and XL... depends on how much you drive a small car can cause you to lose jobs so.. family of four with 4 luggages and two backpacks won't fit in a Sedan


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

DA08 said:


> depending what you want if you want SUV and XL... depends on how much you drive a small car can cause you to lose jobs so.. family of four with 4 luggages and two backpacks won't fit in a Sedan


How often does a family of four with four pieces of luggage happen? Not often enough in my experience to warrant permanently higher running costs (an extra $119/week + higher per km costs). Better to cancel the odd job here and there in my view. Sometimes "fear of missing out" causes us to make irrational decisions.


----------



## Beepbeep41 (Apr 25, 2017)




----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

(http://www.abr.business.gov.au/ABN/View/96622366116)


----------



## Hugh G (Sep 22, 2016)

Beepbeep41 ,

I feel the visualization below would be more indicative of most forum member's thoughts to the undocumented crap you persist in posting !


----------



## Beepbeep41 (Apr 25, 2017)

Sam. P said:


> Get a good accountant. I recently used Rideshare Tax. I'm very happy with them.


Who can afford an accountant in this game??


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Beepbeep41 said:


> The balls rolling with my government contacts


For some reason Monty Python's 'Idiot Song' comes to mind in reading this thread
_

How sweet to be an Idiot,
As harmless as a cloud,
Too small to hide the sun,
Almost poking fun
At the warm but insecure, untidy crowd.
How sweet to be an idiot,
And dip my brain in joy,
Children laughing at my back,
With no fear of attack,
As much retaliation as a toy.
How sweet to be an idiot. How sweet.

I tiptoed down the street,
Smiled at everyone I meet,
But suddently a scream
Smashes through my dream.
Fee fie foe fum.
I smell the blood of an asylum.
(Blood of an asylum. But mother, I play so beautifully. Listen. Ha ha.)
Fie fye foe fum.
I smell the blood of the asylum.
Hey you. You're such a penn*ant.*
You got as much brain as a dead ant,
As much imagination as a carvan sign,

But I still love you. Still love you.
Oooh, how sweet to be an idiot.
How sweet. How sweet. How sweet._


----------

